# HELP. finally got my broms..quick question



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so i got my broms in the mail...i've been waiting for these for a while now hahaha. i must say though i'm sort of bummed because some are super dehydrated.....they felt crunchy and the leaves are all curling in so i've been soaking them in plastic shoe tubs for the last hour or so...its kinda helping... Anyways heres some pics of what i got... lemme know if you guys think i should be doing something different with them to help them pull outta their dehydration...i'd be bummed to have spent 70 bucks on some dried out broms lol. 







neo chili verde. a little on the crispy side







neo cosmic dream. another one of the crispy ones







neo shamrock







neo blueberry muffin







neo hatsumi







(this is my fav for sure) vresia racinae..


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Just make sure to get them in an enclosure with proper humidity and lighting. If you soak too long they could rot. If you lose some outer leaves do not be too concerned, bromeliads at least for me have proven to be very hardy.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

When I used to get bromes in that were a bit dehydrated I would soak them in warm water over night. They would puff back up and look much better. I never had any other problems with them.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

mmmmm chili verde..... hahaha


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so after about 3 hours of soaking they perked up quite a bit so i mounted them.... i'll get some pics once the auratus calm down a lil.... after planting i moved them into their new home....they didn't wanna leave their old one too bad


----------



## chicagofrogs (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful broms, though. I hope they do well for you.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You think I reccomended good ones Trev?
Soak them for at least a few hours and theyll be just fine...
thatll be fine... just fine


----------



## Wyoming frogger (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey , nice broms. You're lucky they didn't freeze. Great variety of color and form. I hope they take well.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

theyll be fine


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think they look bad at all.

Mine are usually in a box for a week or more before I see them.

They'll be fine with a good soak. They're tough as nails.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Getting broms on the dry side is much better than getting them too wet. When sent wet they risk getting frozen or burned if it's hot outside. A good soak and then some fresh air will perk them back up. 

I like the reverted Chili Verde better.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Frogtofall said:


> I like the reverted Chili Verde better.


i would love to have any chili verde at all


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Wont matter who broms come from, they almost always dehydrate a little in shipping. As you can see, they rehydrate quickly with little side effects usually.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, those are some of my favorites too


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

tank planted.. sorry the glass is wet.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Mmmmm I love that brom you have below the tank shot!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

A word on _V. racinae_:

Mount it high and dry, leaving enough space for its inflorecence (8-10" should do it). 

I often debate people on here who believe that neoregelias are better terrarium plants than vrieseas.

1) Neos absolutely tolerate closed tanks better. No debate here. *My tank is open on one end*, yet I still could not grow racinae successfully until I installed a small fan. Whereas my Guzmania 'Teresa' couldn't care less. 

2) However, vrieseas usually adapt better to terrarium light levels. This especially applies to neos with 'Fireball' in the parentage, who usually need LOTS o light. I have grown 'Red waif,' ampullaceae and dungsiana without stretching.

In fact, I think a source of the debatge is that people in the South have very different ideas as to the concept of "bright light" and "full sun." Our full sun is your partly-cloudy day! Your full sun would kill us! 

Alas, you will always grow nicer neos 

Many guzmanias and canistropsis are good tank bromeliads, but most are bigger than popular terrarium neos.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my V racinae is doing awesome. It is higher and drier in my viv, mounted to the side of some ghostwood. Pupping like mad, but hasnt flowered for me. No fan in my viv, but its warmer and drier up towards the top, and I only mist 3x a week usually


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Very cool, frogparty!

Not to hijack the thread, but: Is there a tank neo the SAME SIZE as V. racinae that holds as much water? (Not, "just a bit bigger"-- the same size!)

For example: 

--In my experience, a Fireball rosette is bigger than V. racinae. So, I do not mean "in the same ballpark"--the SAME SIZE.
--Jeff Goldblum is 6'4" Samuel L. Jackson is 6' 3 1/2"--that's close enough


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Groundhog said:


> Very cool, frogparty!
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but: Is there a tank neo the SAME SIZE as V. racinae that holds as much water? (Not, "just a bit bigger"-- the same size!)
> 
> ...


Thats hard b/c shapes change in different viv conditions but a Neo. Pheasant grown the proper way could pull this off...











I grew V. racinae in the greenhouse mounted to a stick and it was right next to the misting nozzle. Its the first and only time this species has ever done all the well for me. Probably b/c it got plenty of air.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Id maybe suggest neo. shamrock. Similar dimameter, holds water, also spotted. does great in vivs


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nearly twice the size though...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

oooh. mine never got very big, in fact, my v. racinae is bigger. not by much, but a bit


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Right now my biggest Neo. More or Less is around the same size as my full grown V.Racinaes.

Heres a crappy pic of one of mine flowering...

Richie


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

More or Less is a good one too, I agree...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like that one.
My neo Andy Ann is about the same size as my racinae. Not the most colorful brom Ive got, but it holds wate well


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys--sorry if I hijacked the thread!

Back to te orig poster--The experts agree: Too dry is better than too wet!!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Great broms ! The blueberry muffins I got are looking killer,yours do too! .You're going to love them. Cosmic dream is still waiting to be mounted . . .

Nice selection


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the cosmic dream and hatsumi will need to be close to the lights to keep color well, the closer the better


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

yea i'm in love with the blueberry muffin.... its the fav of my broms. The hatsumi i got in was huge! i couldn't fit it in the 20 long.... i had to put it in the 29 imitator tank, luckily it has a little pup on it so hopefully it forms a little smaller lol...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It'll actually probably get bigger unfortunately. Did you ask for Hatsumi? If so, why?


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i got hatsumi because frogparty recommended it to me, n the ones i saw didn't look quite as large as the one that came in the mail... Anyways its working in the imi tank for now... has a really deep pool for tads and such so i'm just runnin with it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I would listen to that frogparty guy anymore. He's crazy.



Haha!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I got hatsumi initially because I saw a pic of another board member with one and loved it. Mines pretty big, bu not unmanagable. It works out well in my 32 hex. Leucs have been laying eggs on it recently in favor of the blushing tiger they used to prefer. It lost color for me though because it was so low in the viv








What I shouldnt have ordered was Neo "bananas foster" too big for my liking


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Am I the ONLY one who cringes at some of these hybrid and cultivar names?!?

What the hell is next? Episcia 'Electoral College?' Sinningia 'Sweet Boy?' Tillandsia 'Taliban?' Orthophytum 'Open Carry?'

(That's why I like my Begonia 'Erythrophylla,' it sounds like a real Latin name...)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Groundhog said:


> Am I the ONLY one who cringes at some of these hybrid and cultivar names?!?
> 
> What the hell is next? Episcia 'Electoral College?' Sinningia 'Sweet Boy?' Tillandsia 'Taliban?' Orthophytum 'Open Carry?'
> 
> *(That's why I like my Begonia 'Erythrophylla,' it sounds like a real Latin name...)*


If anything, thats a problem. If people start naming hybrids or cultivars with Latin sounding names, its gonna get REALLY confusing. I think the more original the better...

I had a name for a Neoregelia Hybrid that I was gonna use if I ever get around to producing any... Neo. "Knot Four Sail"

"Oh hey Antone, what brom is that?" 
_"Oh thats, 'Knot Four Sail.' " _
"I see, well whats the name?"
_"Its 'Knot Four Sail' "_
"I GET IT, BUT WHATS THE NAME!?!"

Haha!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I believe B. erythrophylla is a species isnt it?

If not then it shouldnt have been named that since that is used as species names for many plants!

Your viv is amazing looking! It does look to be a bit on the low light side for Neos tho

Are you planning on upgrading that lighting ?

Todd


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

great name.


----------

